# Sureshots 1442 Rebuild



## Sureshot (Jul 26, 2009)

Well this past week i finally broke down and bought one. Its 14' long and 5' wide. I plan on decking and putting in a live well and a radio and what not. I was wondering what else would be a good idea to add, or any dos or donts. 

Ive made a little progress so far but i want to wait to do most of the work in the winter so i can use it until the end of the season. It came with 4 plastic seats, and it was wired for night fishing. I removed all wiring and the seats, and i have slowly started sanding the botom of the boat so i can paint her soon. I want to paint her a dark charcoal grey, like graphite, with the sparkly bass boat gel coat. 

Here are some pics as of now: 

You can see what all i took out.


----------



## pbw (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice boat, where in Kentucky do you live?

I think you are on the right track, prep, paint first. I would do some trial runs on the boat standing up before decking her out.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice project.What's the floor measurement?


----------



## Sureshot (Jul 27, 2009)

Well ive had her out twice, she is really sturdy, i jumped and shook and she handled it perfectly fine. 

I live in Union, about 20 minutes south of cincy. 

At the widest point the boat measures 5ft wide, but the widest spot on the floor is a little under 4ft


----------



## ben2go (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like you got a 1440 or 1442.Good size boat.


----------



## Sureshot (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a good size. When i deck it off it will be a little under 5 ft wide where the floor is.


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I finally got back to work. I stripped her to the bare shine she had, and slapped some primer on her. The paint is in the mail and should be here soon - Im using Rustoleum Marine Coats Top Side. I havent decided if im going to paint her first or wait until it warms up and start the modding process. Its about 15 degrees outside, and even with a 30,000 BTU heater its still pretty chilly. 

Anyway, I've been snooping around the forum and have choosen the layout I think will fit what I want the most out of my tinny. You can see in the picture the different stuff I'll be putting in. 

This weekend I'll be taking a trip to Home Depot, getting most of the lumber, water proofer and hardware. Its going to be a long weekend of work. I cant wait. Any tips or comments are appreciated. =D>

I do plan on fully removing the middle seat,so I can have a rod locker and a good place for my livewell. However I do plan on keeping my structural intregrety by using 2x4's. Also there wille be speaker installed for my radio, I'm just unsure where they will be placed. 

KEY:
Purple - Battery(s)
Red - Gas
Grey - Motor
Lt Blue - Storage 
Yellow - Cooler
Green - Under a door will be a control panel, switches, battery meter, outlets, radio head unit and what not, also possilbe storage
Dark blue - Seat
Orange - storage, and other compartments
Olive - rod locker 
Brown - Lure storage (like baptist preach's)
Pink - live well 
Dark brown - TM mount and TM


----------



## jeffsjonboat (Jan 6, 2010)

Great boat!! Those are the same dimensions as my boat. I also am looking at adding a rod locker and a livewell so I'm interested to see how this turns out! Question for you: Will the deck go from about the middle seat-ish area of the boat all the way to the bow? Or will it go to just under the bow and you will have a small step up (2 inch) to the bow? It's annoying that the front bench/deck is slightly higher than the middle seats. I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 6, 2010)

You're right, that 2 inch lip is very annoying. I havent figured that one out yet, but I've been pondering it going back and forth between the two. In the end, Ill probably have a small lip and keep the front decked level. And find a way to use that to my advantage.


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 9, 2010)

I went out to Home Depot today, got all my lumber and got home and went to work. I almost have the middle seat out. 

I have one question - 

I bought my 2x2's and then went to get the brackets but they dont have them, where can I get them from?


----------



## shizzy77 (Jan 9, 2010)

looking good!

also, when you are running the heater are you also running a fan to help circulate the heat? either a ceiling fan or an old box fan hung from the ceiling can make all the difference. It doesnt take much, just need to stir the air up a little.


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks. Im working hard on her, and I didnt even think of that. Thats a great idea.


----------



## fathead406 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey sureshot what ya using for a livewell an iceschest or a regular livewell. Looks like a fun project though hopefully soon I will have my pics up of my mod.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont know what to tell you about the 2x2 brackets.. theyre called simpson(s) strong ties and no HD's in my area have them either...


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 11, 2010)

Im going to use a rubermaid container, pretty much dead on the write up in the activities section of this site. 

And i guess I'll have to order them online, I just dont know how many to get because I havent done this before, and it just becomes a hassle when you have to reorder, ya know?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats what I'm concerned with.. If I come up two short, I'll be bummed out.. plus shipping costs are really starting to get on my nerves. I ordered a 72 inch SS piano hinge and UPS effed up the box so it got returned before I even got to assess the damage, so now I get to wait even longer for the package I paid a ton of money for...


Lucky for them, its not close to spring.. or a certain substance would be hitting the fan... :lol:


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 11, 2010)

I know what you mean, and I totally forgot to order my hinges, thank you.. :wink: Man this project is gretty really expensive!! But im thinking it will totally be worth it in the end. I graduate high school in spring and I'm bringing it to colege with me. Paying for all of it with a part time job, and fueling a truck that gets under 10 mpg - may paycheck dissappears ever so quickly.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 11, 2010)

you can say that again. I had 500 saved up for my mod, then BPS had a new minnkota TM for just over 200 so there that went. Then I made two orders for the remainder of my livewell stuff and switch panel and some doodads, and now I have 60 bucks left and a 1/4 tank of gas. :shock: 


Enjoy taking it to college with you. Wish I would have had the opportunity to do that.. hunting and fishing is the reason I decided to come home after a year and go to school. #-o


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 20, 2010)

Just a quick question while I continue work in my gargae --

One of the people I'll be taking fishing with me is my father, he is a pretty big guy probably 285 pounds. Im about 165.

How bad do I need to worry about weight with my rebuild? Im using 2x2's and plywood?


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 20, 2010)

Sureshot said:


> Just a quick question while I continue work in my gargae --
> 
> One of the people I'll be taking fishing with me is my father, he is a pretty big guy probably 285 pounds. Im about 165.
> 
> How bad do I need to worry about weight with my rebuild? Im using 2x2's and plywood?


With your size boat you probably have nothing to worry about


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 21, 2010)

I would order 5 or 6 brackets more than you need, most of the time the stores will let you return internet orders at the store.


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, Ive made a TON of progess, and ill get the pictures posted soon. But I'm having some problems deciding what order to finish things up on.. 

How do i attach my decks to my framework, with out it showing on the carpet?

What order do I do these in:

Attach decks, wire, install misc items (radio, speakers, swtich panels etc) 

I figure I'll finish the frame work, water proof the decks and framing. Then begin carpeting... Run some wiring, and install my fish finder, TM, speakers and what not.. but I dont want screws showing thru my carpet, so how do I attach the decks?

:?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 1, 2010)

I plan to run the wiring first, then attach the decks, they attach the wiring.. if that helps :wink:


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 12, 2010)

I was going to order my hinges from aircraft spruce's website, but what size do I need? I have about 7 hatches in total.. How much will it end up costing? Thanks for your help! (I know nothing about this stuff)


----------



## RStewart (Feb 13, 2010)

You can get your brackets(simpson strongties) at lowes also.


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 13, 2010)

TIME FOR AN UPDATE!! :mrgreen: 

The boat is stripped and primed. I have the paint but im waiting for it to warm up before I paint it. I removed the middle bench seat. I did all the frame work ( I used 2x2's and the simpson strong ties. Last night I screwed it into the boat. I have the waterproofer and I am going to waterproof it all today. I also bought my contact cement, carpet, and a couple tie plates to put the front deck together with. I finished my cuts for the decking and all I need to do is cut out my compartments. I was also thinking about using that clear waterproof sealant (indoor/outdoor) and going over all the rivets to insure no leakage. I thought it was a good inexpensive way to seal them. 

Ill probably end up running up to BPS today and getting my switch panel, and my hatch latches. I'm also going to splice my TM wire with whats in the picture below. 


Another thing is if I order the hinges from aircraft spruce, what size open width and size do I need? 

Its going to be a great day to get out in the garage and work on her. =D>

Sorry about the crazy angles of the pictures. (theyre off my phone.)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 13, 2010)

nice work


but those sideways pics gave me a headache.. its a little too early..


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 13, 2010)

Haha. Yeah, sorry about that. I was going to roatate them but then I wouldve had to upload them all again and it took about 15 minutes to upload.


----------



## Nussy (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure if you started carpeting yet, but I used that same contact cement on my last build. On my current one I'm using outdoor carpet glue, and I like that a lot better. You might want to consider returning the contact cement for glue.....it's about the same price. The glue hold the carpet better and you dont need to cover both surfaces and wait for it to tack up. I simply applied the glue with a 1/16" trowel. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 14, 2010)

I returned the carpet and the cement, I decided it could wait a few weeks and Ill run the wiring. But thanks for the heads up. Ill definitaly look into that when I go to re purchase that.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 14, 2010)

Where did you get the carpet and how much was it? I was thinking of redoing mine but I am worried about the cost.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 14, 2010)

that carpet can be bought from home depot, and possibly lowes. The stuff pictured is like 30 bucks if my memory is correct, but you can get it for like 6 bucks per foot, being 8 feet wide off the roll. So dirt cheap.


----------



## Sureshot (Feb 14, 2010)

Those rolls where about $16 piece - so $35 for 2 rolls 6' x 8'. and it ended up being about 33 cents a sq foot. But if you buy it off the roll it costs 49 cents a sq foot and its minimun 12ft in width by however bg you need the piece.


----------



## Sureshot (Mar 29, 2010)

Time for an update - she is 99% complete. All I need to do is to do some minor touch up paint and some spray on my protective gloss enamel and Shes ready to go. Livewell, 7.5 HP motors, 17bounds troll motor, everything you see. 

I love her, and the work that she entailed over the winter. 

Boat was $800, and pout about $1400 into it so she is roughly $2,200. Much more sentimentally. 

Let me know what you think!!

:mrgreen: IM READY TO CATCH ME SOME BASS!! :mrgreen: 

All you need to paint it is a forklift and a warehoue :lol:


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 29, 2010)

Great work!! =D> 

Very clean lines and nice electrical work. Just in time for the Spring bite.


----------



## gsxraddict (Mar 29, 2010)

I really wanted to paint my boat black, but I thought it would get too hot.

Thing looks really mean; I am going darker on the paint.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 22, 2010)

impressive sureshot, where you go fishing at primarily? i'm from cincy, always looking for new spots(if your willing to give it up)


----------

